# Spotting



## stonetag (Oct 28, 2014)

Aquired a shoulder injury this morning bench pressing, I believe the spot was the issue. I've been trying to achieve a PR benching for some time now and have mentioned it in some past posts, I somewhat don't care if I get there or not, it's very satisfying just hovering around that number at my age. I approach this endeavor with patience. serious warmup, and a sense of humor, and a lot of gear..lol. No laughing was involved this morning though when I had a guy, not my usual gym bro, who was gone for what ever reason, spot my lift. Lifting the bar off the rack and following out to the plane of my lift, which is roughly at the bottom of my pec while I stabilize is the norm "I thought". This guy, who is a ex college jock lifted the bar just off the rack and let go! the bar sat straight above the base of my neck, and without the chance of any kind of stabilization 395 is coming down whether you like it or not. I was able to control it, but way off from my normal lifting plane, adjustments were not going to happen, so I barely pressed it and felt my shoulder scream for mercy with an awful tearing sensation. I'm sore as fuk but I believe I will be ok. I think it was a shitty spot, maybe I should have explained it (technique) before hand. Maybe I'm off base here, but when I spot a bro with heavy poundage it entails a good help off the rack, obviously you're not curling the whole weight off, but just a good tug, then following the bar out to the pressers prefrence then release. Am I wrong or WTF?


----------



## Manski (Oct 28, 2014)

I got to blame you my friend. You had to use a new spotter and you ASSUMED he knew what he was doing. That's a ton of weight. I would have definitely talked to him bout how I wanted him to spot me and made sure he understood. I feel your pain bro. Hope you heel quick.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 28, 2014)

Manski said:


> I got to blame you my friend. You had to use a new spotter and you ASSUMED he knew what he was doing. That's a ton of weight. I would have definitely talked to him bout how I wanted him to spot me and made sure he understood. I feel your pain bro. Hope you heel quick.


Well fuk I know where this thread is headed. I hate being wrong..lol


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2014)

Yup, in the old days everyone knew how to spot.  You have to spell things out these days.  Sorry to hear about the injury.  Hope you recover quick.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 28, 2014)

Stone, this is a tough one.  Because you have a great deal of expertise and were no doubt concentrating on your lift....not that your spotter was clueless.

But, I appreciate you bringing this situation here because I too have grabbed random person for spot and not really considered if they were experienced enough to provide assistance in the case of a problem.

However, with the weight you are taking about here I'd say next time you'd be better off only going with a proven spotter.  In all honestly this could have been much worse.

Sorry to hear about your injury......speedy recovery my friend!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2014)

Why I love training with my team. 

But even among the team I only take my handies from one of my teammates. He knows just how I like it.

All homo ^^^


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2014)

That sucks man. Heal up quick. 

If I use a new spotter I usually tell them to slowly release the weight and not drop it in my hands. 

The worst if when someone tries to give a lift off with the bar in their elbow crease or whatever the fukk u call it


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2014)

Dude I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder. I hope it heals up quick for you.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2014)

Manski said:


> I got to blame you my friend. You had to use a new spotter and you ASSUMED he knew what he was doing. That's a ton of weight. I would have definitely talked to him bout how I wanted him to spot me and made sure he understood. I feel your pain bro. Hope you heel quick.



Not for nothing but if some dude I didn't know asked me for a liftout and I couldn't do it right, I'd pass. That's on the spotter, may be poor judgement on Stones end but that's on the spotter. Know what you are doing or don't do it. Just my opinion.

I would say in the future, get a guy to hand out your warm ups so you both get a feel for each other. Personally, I hate a hand lift out. I like to lift out at the elbow joint, a cleaner smoother lift out.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry, Bro. Would you like us to send you a private nurse to kiss the boo boo?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Sorry, Bro. Would you like us to send you a private nurse to kiss the boo boo?


Godammit seeker don't threaten me with a good time...oh it hurts all over!!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 29, 2014)

Poor choice in spotter and if the bar wasn't where you wanted you should of racked it. If you didn't have control enough to rack it you should have told him to take it. Also he's a shitty spotter anyway because if he saw you didn't have control he should have taken the weight anyway. Sounds like a shitty lift off and you decided to just man handle it and try to make it work. We've all done it, just learn not to do it again. The fun ones are when they feed it out to you and it feels like they just shove the bar as they release. Hopefully you are just sore and no major problems. Heal up and keep kicking ass.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 29, 2014)

Pain in the arse all round, Mate. Hope you get back to good soon.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 29, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thought this was about something else


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2014)

That's Sucks Stone......  a couple months ago I had a fuk at the gym pull me out too fast and threw me off balance.  I avoided injury but I re-racked and said dude I have no use for you.  My gym I don't many in there that can handle spotting much weight since its and ab and bicep gym.... Luckily Steel was readily avail to come lift out for me when I was training for the meet, and I have learned to lift and spot when he needs it.  But people are clueless now-a-days, you really do have to give them a step by step if you choose a random.  Heal up quick brother......


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 29, 2014)

Admire the balls for having a random spotter with 395 on the bar lol... heal up old lion.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thought this was about something else


I think I know where you're going with that Jenn, and no, I have not experienced that...well...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2014)

Rest up and get well brother....


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jenner said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thought this was about something else



I did too.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> elbow crease



aka..the crook of the arm


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 29, 2014)

I've used random spots before, but only so I can get that last 2 or 3 reps. I've never used someone random for a PR for the reason I want to know from experience when and where my spotter is going to lift and set it. My spotter always has a hand there until I say "ME", and then moves his hands. I hope its not serious.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 29, 2014)

Well guys lucky for me im a sissy and wont use a spot or try a P.R. for that matter unless me and the spotter have some type of bromance (you gotta buy me dinner first before we go there im not just gonna lie down for you). But honestly this was obviously a joint effort to get your shoulder jacked up.. I hope its not serious shoulders can be fragile things...Prayers for ya.... Oh and P.S. good lift brother...


----------



## Georgia (Oct 30, 2014)

Sucks ass to happen. Rule #15 of Fight Club is never trust a mother****er on a spot. I always explain to the guy helping me unrack 135 that, "hey, bitch...make sure you lift off and get it on my plane." Then I never pull a muscle. And then bang his girlfriend after the set.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 30, 2014)

hope it's nothing serious


----------

